# [A-die silberne Hand] sucht für 4.2 (25er atm 5/13)



## Minia@inHonor (18. April 2011)

Willkommen und Hallo!

Für unseren 25er Raid werden noch folgende Klassen gesucht:

Das Recruitment ist momentan offen für Alles.

High: Todesritter, Priester, Pala(Tank), Druide


Gute Bewerbungen haben aber immer eine Chance!

inHonor stellt sich vor!
(since 20.01.2011)

Wir spielen in einem sehr familiären Klima und legen dieses auch an den Tag. Demokratie
ist bei uns ein wichtiger Begriff und keine Entscheidung wird aus dem Bauch heraus getroffen,
sondern sehr genau abgewägt. Dadurch, dass sich viele Spieler erst seit kurzer Zeit kennen
legen wir sehr viel wert darauf, dass sich der Raid gut anfühlt und man sich wohlfühlt. Wir
gehen schwer davon aus, dass glücklich und zufriedene Spieler automatisch besser spielen
und arbeiten im Fokus darauf hin. Vieles stammt daher aus eigener Feder wie, unser Forum
oder ein speziell auf uns angepasstes DKP System welches viele Faktoren beinhaltet.

Natürlich sollte Klassenverständniss, Informationen, Vorbereitung von eurer Seite aus kommen.
Die Integration ist uns auch wichtig, jedoch fällt es hier sehr einfach durch ein wohlüberlegtes Klima.

Im Raid selbst sehen wir uns, mit einem gesunden Verstand als Konkurrenten. Sich an Anderen
messen und zu entwickeln ist ein wichtiger Schlüssel. Jeder steigert seine Leistung kontinuierlich
und sehen es als etwas sehr positives an. Auch arbeiten wir mit euch und lassen uns Zeit bei
der Entwicklung.

Nach der kurzen Zeit haben wir ein sehr guten Standard gesetzt und sehen tatsächlich eine
sehr gute Zukunft für uns alle. 

Aktueller stand:
Grubenlord 1/1
Pechschwingenabstieg 6/6 - 4/6HM
Bastion des Zwielichts 4/4 - 1/5HM

Thron der vier Winde 2/2

Unsere Zeiten:
Dienstag  19:00 Uhr - 23:00 Uhr
Mittwoch 19:00 Uhr - 23:00 Uhr
Sonntag  19:00 Uhr - 23:00Uhr

Wir raiden 3 mal die Woche, stellen es uns aber frei zu verlängern oder auch mal ein zusätzlichen Raidabend zu setzen. (Nur in starken Ausnahmefällen!)


Haben wir dein Interesse geweckt?
Dann schau mal bei uns vorbei, du findest uns auf www.inhonor.de


-by Yleria .edit Miniá


----------



## Minia@inHonor (19. April 2011)

/push!


----------



## Minia@inHonor (4. Mai 2011)

//push!


----------



## Minia@inHonor (8. Mai 2011)

so, magmaul ist seit donnerstag auch down.

-wir suchen euch feiterhin!


----------



## Minia@inHonor (11. Mai 2011)

/push!


----------



## Minia@inHonor (14. Mai 2011)

//push


----------



## Minia@inHonor (20. Mai 2011)

//push


----------



## Minia@inHonor (26. Mai 2011)

/push


----------



## Minia@inHonor (29. Mai 2011)

ab nach oben mit dir =]


----------



## Minia@inHonor (30. Mai 2011)

//push!


----------



## Minia@inHonor (31. Mai 2011)

ab nach oben mit dir!


----------



## Minia@inHonor (1. Juni 2011)

come to the dark side, we have cookies.


----------



## Minia@inHonor (1. Juni 2011)

edit: sry doppelpost


----------



## Minia@inHonor (4. Juni 2011)

und wieder hoch mit dir =]


----------



## Minia@inHonor (15. Juni 2011)

push


----------



## Minia@inHonor (27. Juni 2011)

push


----------



## Minia@inHonor (2. Juli 2011)

up!


----------

